# Finally got him!



## WhiteShepherdSlave (Oct 8, 2011)

Finally got my puppy! Been waiting 32 days... and yes I was counting lol. No name yet me and my husband still do not agree but he is a very very big boy and already playing though still a little unsure and whiny. No accidents inside either! Still have to master the stairs to our building but other than that he is a perfect fuzz ball.:wub:


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

He is tooo cute for words! Congratulations!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute! congratulations!!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Is that a baby polar bear?  Adorable. Congrats!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yes he looks like a polar bear!!! To cute!!  you can do a name poll on here or ask for suggestions!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

So cute, congrats!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

People here always have great suggestions on names.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Such a cutie!! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's adorable!

Here is some names that might help you. 

Cloud
Blitzen or Blitz
Cosmic
Cotton
Glacier
Polar
Bear
Ice
Powder
Tundra
Vapor
Ghost
Phantom
Ghoul
Snow
Alaska
Aspen
Yukon
Casper
Vodka
Moonshine
Nordic
Blizzard
Bacardi
Arctic


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He looks like alittle polar bear-adorable!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm on that adorable polar bear train too! Congrats!


----------



## WhiteShepherdSlave (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great name suggestions. We decided on Enzo. He is such a good boy! I know we have had him a day but I am in love.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

What an adorable ball of fur! Enjoy your new family member.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup, he's adorable!!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

adorable!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh he adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Too cute!!!!! Congratulations on your little cutie!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats on your gorgeous Enzo, he is a little hunk.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG...he is absolutely adorable. Look at that little face!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh just want hug the lil bear. Congrats he is beautiful.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Enzo is sooooo adorable! Does he know how to walk because I wouldn't be able to stop holding and carrying him


----------

